# Estação Meteorológica Castro Verde - LPN Rural Value (Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus)



## artur (8 Nov 2010 às 11:08)

Olá amigos do meteopt.com
A LPN - Liga para a Protecção da Natureza adquiriu e instalou recentemente uma estação Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus em Castro Verde, no ambito do projecto Rural Value (http://projectos.lpn.pt/ruralvalue) 
Esta estação irá disponibilizar dados via internet, e podem desde já consultar os dados on-line no endereço: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde/
Por enquanto estamos ainda na fase de testes e adaptações.
A estação está provisoriamente instalada na Herdade de Vale Gonçalinho, mas futuramente irá ser instalada na povoação de S. Marcos da Atabueira, próximo das reservas de biodiversidade das herdades de S. Marcos, Chada e Belver, a nossa maior área de intervenção agrícola e ambiental em Castro Verde.
Um bom clima para todos.
Artur


----------



## Vince (8 Nov 2010 às 11:36)

Olá

Bem-vinda mais uma estação, e de boa qualidade, na zona menos coberta por estações em Portugal continental, o Baixo Alentejo


----------



## artur (8 Nov 2010 às 13:58)

Vince disse:


> Olá
> 
> Bem-vinda mais uma estação, e de boa qualidade, na zona menos coberta por estações em Portugal continental, o Baixo Alentejo



Olá
Há uma dúvida que tenho: Se esta zona é a menos coberta por estações meteorológicas, porque motivo só aparecem 4 ou 5 estações Davis no mapa de portugal da Weatherlink.com, e duas delas são no Alentejo?


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

artur disse:


> Olá
> Há uma dúvida que tenho: Se esta zona é a menos coberta por estações meteorológicas, porque motivo só aparecem 4 ou 5 estações Davis no mapa de portugal da Weatherlink.com, e duas delas são no Alentejo?



Porque nem todas utilizam o mesmo software para transmitir os dados, eu por exemplo uso o meteohub não uso o weatherlink, logo fico impedido de transmitir pro site oficial da Davis.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

Atenção, não basta utilizar o software weatherlink para transmitir para o site da Davis. Esta transmissão é feita pelo _datalogger IP_.

Sem a versão IP do datalogger não se consegue transmitir para este site.


----------



## artur (8 Nov 2010 às 15:12)

Bem, então com weatherlink IP só ha 5 em Portugal. Ou há mais mas utilizam outros servidores?


----------



## artur (17 Jan 2011 às 12:18)

Bom dia amigos
A estação meteorológica de Castro Verde está de novo on-line e a debitar dados correctamente, agora na sua localização definitiva em S. Marcos da Atabueira.
A estação está colocada num terreno agrícola e a consola está na escola Primária, o edifício mais próximo da estação. São 270 metros de distância, mas apesar de se indicar que esta estação pode receber dados até 300 metros, neste caso não se conseguiu uma recepção de sinal minimamente aceitável, apesar de apenas existirem algumas arvores entre a estação e a consola. Foi necessário instalar-se um repetidor de sinal a meio e mesmo assim a recepção de sinal chega apenas aos 80%.
Mas agora já se podem consultar os dados on-line em: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/lpncastroverde.
Está tudo a funcionar correctamente, com excepção do sensor de radiação solar, que bloqueia e dá sempre os mesmos valores durante o dia e até durante a noite!
Continuação de uns bons dias de frio.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

Estranho esse problema do sensor solar. Aconteceu-me algo parecido e tive que fazer um reset ao ISS. Funcionou mas já não me lembro dos passos.

Acredito que a recepção possa ser melhorada. A própria regulação da antena da consola e do ISS podem contribuir para melhorar o sinal.

Mas um e-mail para o suporte da Davis colocando esses problemas resulta com certeza num esclarecimento satisfatório.


----------

